# Trading setups



## wayneL (23 September 2006)

Lets see everybodies trading setup..

I haven't got any pictures of mine atm but I've got 2 screens plus a laptop. Until I get a photo of it (it's pretty basic really) here's some rippers.


----------



## wayneL (23 September 2006)

*Re: Trading setups.*

.... and to recycle that very old and tired joke  , here's a great paper trading setup  

(Professor... time to drag out the portable setup as well lol)


----------



## Bobby (23 September 2006)

Hey bronte is that you or battman in the first photo ?  :


----------



## wayneL (23 September 2006)

This one is pretty cool:


----------



## Bobby (23 September 2006)

Wayne that last one was 10 screens, way over the top   
What do you think ?

Regards Bob.


----------



## wayneL (23 September 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Wayne that last one was 10 screens, way over the top
> What do you think ?
> 
> Regards Bob.




Yeah pure luxury really. Ideally I would like 6 screens...3 is a tad squeezy... what with charts, MIRC, broker page and BSing on the internet


----------



## pacer (23 September 2006)

Sweet setup man..........but you look like a Renee'.........don't do a Rivkin on us........let's go fishing one day.


----------



## wayneL (23 September 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> Sweet setup man..........but you look like a Renee'.........don't do a Rivkin on us........let's go fishing one day.




That ain't me, tht's some yank called Dennis.

Here's Linda Raschke's setup:


----------



## Bobby (23 September 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Yeah pure luxury really. Ideally I would like 6 screens...3 is a tad squeezy... what with charts, MIRC, broker page and BSing on the internet



I do like you , your so terrible ~ like me !


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2006)

Its all a con everyone of these people work for NASA from home.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 September 2006)

I still haven't upgraded.


----------



## professor_frink (23 September 2006)

*Re: Trading setups.*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> .... and to recycle that very old and tired joke  , here's a great paper trading setup
> 
> (Professor... time to drag out the portable setup as well lol)




I'll post the photo of my portable setup when I clean my office up


----------



## barney (23 September 2006)

Funny stuff you guys!.............Don't reckon I could cope with that "information overload".........I'm having enough trouble keeping up with my one monitor and my "super fast" dial up connection  ..............Very Jealous........


----------



## Realist (23 September 2006)

Mine...

Yeah I am giving up..


----------



## Plan B (23 September 2006)

Do i win!! ...  lol

(just to clarify , this is not my office)


----------



## barney (23 September 2006)

Plan B said:
			
		

> Do i win!! ...  lol
> 
> (just to clarify , this is not my office)




You Win B!!

I hear that the guy only has his "morning tea" here................his "real" office is "out the back" ..............wonder if he's looking for an offsider? (I make a reasonable cup of tea!)............Extremely jealous...........


----------



## wayneL (23 September 2006)

ROTFLMAO

Funny posts/photos


----------



## barney (23 September 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> ROTFLMAO
> 
> Funny posts/photos




Hope your floor is clean Wayne..........wouldn't want to dirty that nice shirt  ............which reminds me....my wife is home in a few days.........I gotta get the vacuum cleaner out of "hibernation" .........bl**dy kidz.....leaving their stuff all over the place.................hang about..........that stuff is all mine!! :bier:


----------



## doctorj (23 September 2006)

Here's a few good ones


----------



## doctorj (23 September 2006)

Another


----------



## wayneL (23 September 2006)

Well back to the real world LOL

Here is something probably pretty close to what most full time traders have:


----------



## Bronte (23 September 2006)

Could this be yours Wayne?


----------



## Sean K (23 September 2006)

What's with the swords? Ex military? Cavalry?


----------



## GreatPig (23 September 2006)

Wonder what the res is on that big monitor of Dennis's. It would want to be high.

GP


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (25 September 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Well back to the real world LOL
> 
> Here is something probably pretty close to what most full time traders have:




This is yours Wayne, the BLACK charts give it away and your comment about 3 screens....


----------



## wayneL (25 September 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> This is yours Wayne, the BLACK charts give it away and your comment about 3 screens....




It's one I lifted from another forum from the UK. But mine is very similar.... except I have toy Volkswagens on my desk instead of katanas on the wall.... and my desk is a a lot messier than that  

I will get my A into G and post a photo soon


----------

